# Veritas NetBackup libraries problem



## okasion (Mar 25, 2009)

Hello everyone

We are migrating to Symantec Veritas NetBackup in our FreeBSD servers, using Linux emulation to make it work.

The problem is that there are some libraries the NetBackup its not finding:


```
# ldd ./bpcd
./bpcd:
        libkvm.so.2 => /lib/libkvm.so.2 (0x280f7000)
        libstdc++.so.4 => not found (0x0)
        libm.so.3 => not found (0x0)
        libc.so.5 => not found (0x0)
```

The Linux emulation is loaded into the kernel:

```
# kldstat   Id Refs Address    Size     Name
 1   10 0xc0400000 761560   kernel
 2    1 0xc671e000 7000     linprocfs.ko
 3    1 0xc6725000 19000    linux.ko
 4    1 0xc6a96000 2000     blank_saver.ko
```

How can we make the NetBackup found these missing libraries (that there Really are under /usr/compat/linux) ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 25, 2009)

If *ldconfig -r | grep -i linux* doesn't show anything, try *ldconfig -m /usr/compat/linux/*. Now try *ldconfig -r | grep -i linux* again. If it shows /usr/compat/linux, try NetBackup again.

See ldconfig(8) for additional info.


----------



## okasion (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks a lot.

First, we added the Linux libraries paths with ldconfig -m , but the NetBackup client didnt work (Segmentation fault); as a final try, we used the FreeBSD own libraries, (we were told to use the Linux libraries) and it seems that it kinda worked:



> # ldd bpcd
> bpcd:
> libkvm.so.2 => /lib/libkvm.so.2 (0x280f7000)
> libstdc++.so.4 => /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.4 (0x280ff000)
> ...





> # ./bpcd -debug
> 14:45:24.403 [31967] <2> ListenForConnection: bind(13782) failed: 48
> 14:45:24.404 [31967] <16> bpcd main: ListenForConnection failed



Weird...


----------



## okasion (Mar 26, 2009)

Anyway, we got a call from the guys at the NetBackup master server telling us that they were connecting to the FreeBSD NetBackup client without problems.


----------

